

Personal Security Tools - akerl_
https://www.trevorparker.com/personal-security-tools/

======
Havoc
Presumably the poster is the author so - some feedback:

Nice layout & smooth look but the wording requires some work. Its full of
defensive/indecisive phrases like:

"So, I thought I’d"

Look at that phrase carefully and consider what value you're adding there.
Zero. You're just conveying a sense of uncertainty, timidity and
defensiveness. The entire article has that vibe.

Still - its not bad. You get shtty problems and then you get problems where
someone just need to point them out to you so that you can fix it. This is the
later.

~~~
trvrprkr
Author here. I was definitely going for a neutral tone with phrases like those
to make it less mundane/more human.

This feedback is great, and it reminds me how delicate phrasing can be and how
differently things might be interpreted.

I'm going to polish it up and lighten the tone quite a bit. Thanks!

